# How to boot Raspberry Pi without hdmi connected?



## felipebsd (May 4, 2020)

On Linux I just put "hdmi_force_hotplug=1" on /boot/config.txt, are there some option on FreeBSD?

Thanks,


----------



## trev (May 5, 2020)

FreeBSD boots on the RPi3 without HDMI connected and defaults to the serial port (via the GPIO connectors). I didn't need to do anything special.


----------

